# Tandem Frame Inspection



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi folks! Going to check out an '05 Trek T2000 tandem tonight. I'm not too worried about components but anything to look for on the frame? I guess I'll check all the welds/joints carefully since it's aluminum.

Any specific tips of what to inspect would be appreciated.

-John


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh well, found some general tips online to check the spoke holes of the rims for cracks and check the bottom bracket for damage from a dropped chain.


----------

